# Vail



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Can anyone give me the rundown I havn't been there in like 5 years.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

kinda hard to give a "rundown" of vail. they have replaced most of their slower lifts with high speed quads so its fairly easy to move around the front (if you want to ride the front). I'd recommend blue sky basin if you get some pow. was there last week and was pretty nice already.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you drive a Mercedes or BMW SUV and drive really slow in the fast lane you'll fit right in :laugh: Blue Sky Basin is pretty nice, be prepared to spend some cash if you don't have a hookup. I think lift tickets are close to $90 at Vail this year.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm headed there in a week and a half and it's $92 for the day. Expensive but considering I pay $76+ for VT hills I am not complaining. Add to that a free condo in Vail and two 23yr old female co-residents as well as a free truck to get around with and you have yourself a sick deal! I'm so amped I can't wait to hit up Blue Sky


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow thats expensive! I hear Vail is one of the greats though so it should be fun.


----------

